# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  ارشد نرم افزار پیام نور

## Sal_64

سلام
به همه مهندسین و دوستان عزیز
با مراجعه به سایت پیام نور www.pnu.ac.ir
در مورد ثبت نام دانش پذیری  ارشد در سال 89 مطلبی گفته نشده
تنها مطلب مربوط به ثبت نام سال 88 
http://pnu.ac.ir/Portal/File/ShowFil...e-385378d1721a 

سوال
1- تاریخ ثبت نام امسال مشخص نشد ؟
2- منابع نسبت به سال قبل تغییر کرده ؟
3 - تاریخ آزمون چطور ؟


با تشکر

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. نمی دونم چقدر اخبار پیام نور رو دنبال می کردید. امسال دفترچه قرار هست دی ماه بیاد ولی روزش رو نگفتن. از اول دی ماه مترصد باشید. منابع ارشد نرم افزار هم ظاهراً نباید تغییری داشته باشه ولی تا دفترچه نیاد بازهم نمی شه اظهار نظر کرد. اگر اطلاعات بیشتر می خواهید زنگ بزنید به سازمان مرکزی پیام نور به شماره 23320000 و بگویید وصل کنند واحد فراگیر. شاید تلفن مستقیم واحد فراگیر 23322556 باشه. من هم اگر خبر دار شدم، اطلاعات می دم.

----------


## Sal_64

سلام

از دوستانی که در ارشد فراگیر پیام نور نرم افزار در حال تحصیل هستند
سوالاتی داشتم

منظور از گذراندن واحد های جبرانی چیه ؟ چند تاست ؟ چه زمانی باید گذرانده شود ؟
آیا همه باید بگذرونن؟

گفته شده که با تصویب دانشگاه ارائه دهنده رشته مدت زمان تحصیل به 6 تا 7 ترم هم می تونه افزایش می یابد
چه عواملی باعث این امر میشه
آیا تاکنون چنین کاری انجام شده؟

با تشکر

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. من هم نمی دونم منظورشون چیه. برای ارشد نرم افزار که جدولی نداره ولی انگار برای مدیریت IT این جدول وجود داره. اگر سوالی دارید به نظر باید از معاونت آموزشی سازمان مرکزی سوال کنید. به همون شماره 23320000 زنگ بزنید و بگویید وصل کنند معاونت آموزشی. اگر جوابی دادند خوشحال می شم درون همین تاپیک بگذارید تا ما هم استفاده کنیم.

----------


## maktitil

سلام
زمان ثبت نام و آزمون ارشد پیام نور رو می خواید متوجه بشید به سایت زیر که سازمان سنجش یه سری بزنید.اونجا نوشته.
http://www.sanjesh.org
داخل سایت سازمان سنجش،قسمت سمت چپش نوشته "برنامه زمانی ثبت نام و برگزاری آزمونهای مختلف سازمان سنجش" رو کلیک کنید.اطلاعات زمان ثبت نام و آزمون فراگیر پیام نور هم داخل جدولش هست.

ولی شنیدم امسال آزمون و منابعش یک تغییراتی کرده.دفترچه که بیاد مشخص میشه.

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. لطفاً لینک های زیر را مطالعه کنید.http://www.tpnu.ac.ir/components1.ph...DZJ52bpR3Yh9lZ

 و http://www6.sanjesh.org/Payam/1388/881002_02.php

----------


## maktitil

> سلام. لطفاً لینک های زیر را مطالعه کنید.http://www.tpnu.ac.ir/components1.ph...DZJ52bpR3Yh9lZ
> و http://www6.sanjesh.org/Payam/1388/881002_02.php


 
سلام
ببخشید دارم این حرفو میزنم ولی ، خودتون لینک سازمان سنجش رو که گذاشتید کلیک کنید ببینید چی باز میشه!من برا همین با توضیحات کامل گذاشتم تا بشه باز کرد.

----------


## mostafa612003

اين لينک هم کامل است
http://www6.sanjesh.org/Payam/1388/881002_02.php

----------


## majidmt

بچه ها من شنیدم پیام نو ر قبول شدنش خیلی سخته واحد هایی که توی دانشپذیری میدن زبان اصلی و مشکله. حالا اگر هم قبول بشیم ادامه تحصیل توی خود دانشگاه هم میگن سخته؟؟ نظر شما چیه دوستان عزیز؟

----------


## Sal_64

سلام



> از دوستانی که در ارشد فراگیر پیام نور نرم افزار در حال تحصیل هستند
> سوالاتی داشتم


ظاهرا در ایران دو تا مرکز بیشتر نیست که ارشد نرم افزار داره
البته آدرس دقیقی هم از اونها جایی وجود نداره (خدا میدونه کجاست ، چه جوریه ، اصلا شبیه دانشگاه هست  !! )




> بچه ها من شنیدم پیام نو ر قبول شدنش خیلی سخته واحد هایی که توی دانشپذیری میدن زبان اصلی و مشکله. حالا اگر هم قبول بشیم ادامه تحصیل توی خود دانشگاه هم میگن سخته؟؟ نظر شما چیه دوستان عزیز؟


در مقطع ارشد رو نمیدونم
ولی در کارشناسی (یکی از مهندسی ها) چند وقت پیش(در یکی از مراکز استانها)  ، بعد از امتحان دانش پذیری کسی قبول نشد، مسئولین دانشگاه هم دیدین خیلی ضایعست همه رو قبول کردند
ولی در کل بستگی داره به ظرفیت رشته، دانشگاه و تعداد متقاضیان

----------


## قله بلند

> بچه ها من شنیدم پیام نو ر قبول شدنش خیلی سخته واحد هایی که توی دانشپذیری میدن زبان اصلی و مشکله. حالا اگر هم قبول بشیم ادامه تحصیل توی خود دانشگاه هم میگن سخته؟؟ نظر شما چیه دوستان عزیز؟


سلام. الان سه کتابی که برای ارشد نرم افزار باید امتحان بدهید به فارسی وجود داره. دو تاش رو آقای جعفرنژاد قمی ترجمه کردند و یکی رو یادم نیست ترجمه چه کسی هست. از بقیه واحدهای درسی هم خبر ندارم که فارسی اش وجود داره یا توسط خود بچه ها ترجمه می شه.ببینید هیچ کاری سخت نیست. بعضی ها درس نخونده می رن شرکت می کنن بعد قبول نمی شن و بعدش می گن خیلی سخت بود. اگر بخونید می تونید قبول بشید. چون هم می شه مشروط شد و هم می شه قبول 100% شد.




> ظاهرا در ایران دو تا مرکز بیشتر نیست که ارشد نرم افزار دارهالبته آدرس دقیقی هم از اونها جایی وجود نداره (خدا میدونه کجاست ، چه جوریه ، اصلا شبیه دانشگاه هست !! )


منظورتون چی بود؟
 اگر درست فهمیده باشم باید بگم که ارشد نرم افزار پیام نور در دو دانشگاه دانشجو می گیره یکی واحد ری به آدرس http://shahrerey.tpnu.ac.ir/index.php و دیگری واحد تحصیلات تکمیلی به آدرس http://tpnu.ac.ir. واحد ری در شهر ری و در ابن بابویه قرار دارد و واحد تحصیلات تکمیلی در خ کریمخان، خ استاد نجات اللهی(ویلا) بعد از شرکت داده پردازی. ثبت نام بچه هایی که در واحد ری قبول می شوند انجاست ولی درس هاشون رو باید بیایند ساختمانی که به نام ساختمان آبان معرف است و جنب همین تحصیلات تکمیلی قرار دارد بگذرانند. فقط کارهای اداریشون واحد ری هست.

----------


## mnasrin

دوستان کسی در این جا هست که ارشد نرم افزار فراگیر بره ؟
می خواستم بپرسم که آیا آزمونش خیلی سخته ؟ چه منابعی را خوندید؟
ممنون از توجهتون

----------


## قله بلند

> دوستان کسی در این جا هست که ارشد نرم افزار فراگیر بره ؟
> می خواستم بپرسم که آیا آزمونش خیلی سخته ؟ چه منابعی را خوندید؟
> ممنون از توجهتون


شما دفترچه رو گرفتید؟ اگر منابع ارشد نرم افزار در اون دفترچه تغییری نکرده باشه و درس هایی که باید امتحان بدید همون سه کتابی باشه که در پست قبلی به اونها اشاره کردم، فارسی اونها توی انقلاب هست و می تونید اونها رو بخونید. فکر می کنم توی انقلاب اونجایی که این سه کتاب رو داره نمونه سوال هم داشته باشه. خود من با به حال کسی رو ندیدم که ارشد فراگیر نرم افزار شرکت کرده باشه و یا قبول شده باشه و مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات قبول شدن. هر کاری با تلاش امکان پذیره. فقط باید خودتون بخواهید.

----------


## Sal_64

سلام




> خود من با به حال کسی رو ندیدم که ارشد فراگیر نرم افزار شرکت کرده باشه و یا قبول شده باشه


دلیل تمدید زمان ثبت نام هم شاید به این دلیل باشه که در مجموع استقبال خوبی از فراگیر نشده 
حقیقتا نقاط مبهم زیاد داره

----------


## majidmt

دوستانی که دفترچه امسال را گرفتند و شرکت کردند لطفا اینجا در بحث ها جهت استفاده و گرفتن نتیجه شرکت کنند. امسال همین ظرفیت که گذاشتن خیلی مسخره شده

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. والٌا چه عرض کنم. من تا به حال فراگیر شرکت نکردم. ولی دوستم در این دوره شرکت کرده و می خواد ارشد نرم افزار بخونه. منابع تغییر نکرده. یعنی همون سه کتاب قبلی هست و فارسی اش هم در انقلاب موجود هست. دوستم می گه طراحی الگوریتم از نیمه کار سخت می شه ولی اوایلش قابل فهمه. دو تا درس دیگه هم انگار بهتره از طراحی الگوریتمه. در کنکور هم ظرفیت پیام نور حدوداً 35 نفر بوده، 20 تا واحد تحقیقات(تهران) و 15 تا واحد ری که انگار شده سر جمع 30 تا. پس نباید دل نگرانی ایجاد کنه. مثل کنکوره دیگه. هرکی نمره اش بیشتر بشه قبول می شه. سعی کنید چند دوره نمونه سوال های آزمون فراگیرش رو هم بگیرید تا با نحوه تست ها آشنا بشید. در حال حاضر من هم کسی رو نمی شناسم که بتونه اطلاعات دقیق و درستی ارائه کنه. چون باید از کسی سوال کرد که راه و چاه رو بدونه و خودش هم در متن ماجرا باشه یعنی خودش ارشد نرم افزار رو خونده باشه یا در حال خوندن باشه. مشکل همه ما عدم اطلاع کافی و جامع هست.

----------


## babak_delphi

من پارسال شرکت کردم
زیاد نتونستم بخونم
ولی خیلی سخت بود
تو کلاسهای سیمیا شرکت می کردم
به هر حال قبول نشدم
ولی خیلی سخته
امسال هم که جمعا 30 نفر ظرفیت اعلام کرده

----------


## قله بلند

> من پارسال شرکت کردم
> زیاد نتونستم بخونم
> ولی خیلی سخت بود
> تو کلاسهای سیمیا شرکت می کردم
> به هر حال قبول نشدم
> ولی خیلی سخته
> امسال هم که جمعا 30 نفر ظرفیت اعلام کرده


سلام. یعنی چی که امتحان سخت بود؟ یعنی سوال ها از منبع نبود یا چینش سوال ها و میزان پخش سوال ها درست نبود؟ یا اینکه شما فقط به اون کلاس ها تکیه کرده بودید و کتاب ها رو نمی خواندید؟ یا اینکه از منابع فارسی استفاده نکردید؟ یا اینکه فکر می کردید که نمره شما باید بیشتر می شد ولی کمتر از انتظار شما بود؟

----------


## majidmt

قله بلند ممنونم از اینکه اینقدر نکته سنجی و ریز بین امید وارم با پیگیریها و اطلاعات دوستان به نتیجه گیری خوبی دست پیدا کنیم

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. خواهش می کنم. من هم یک نکته دیگر رو بگم شاید کمک بکنه. یه نفر که حدوداً 2 سال پیش مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات پیام نور رو توی ارشد انتخاب کرده بود و سال اولی هم بود  که شرکت می کرد گفت نمره های من شده بود 8 و 9 و اصلاً نخونده بودم. سال بعدش شرکت کرد(مشغله کاری دارند و وقت زیاد هم نمی توانند روی درس ها بگذارند) و گویا یکی از کتاب ها رو تقریباً خوب خونده بود و اظهار می کرد اون کتابی رو که خونده بودم راحت تونستم به سوالاتش پاسخ بدم. خبری از ایشون ندارم و نمی دونم که بالاخره قبول شدند یا نه؟ دوستم که دو سال پیش در مدیریت IT شرکت کرده بود و قبول هم شده بود یک شانسی آورد و اون اینکه دو سال پیش به جای 30 یا 40 نفر پذیرش ، 100 نفر رو پذیرش کرده بودن و دوستم هم قبول شد و حالا هم داره پایان تحصیلات رو می گذرونه. ولی راجع به نرم افزار تا حالا کسی رو ندیدم که قبول بشه وگرنه حتماً اطلاعات مربوطه رو براتون می گذاشتم. ولی یک موضوع رو نمی شه انکار کرد و اونهم مطالعه خوب و دقیق هست. هر چقدر فردی آماده تر بره سر جلسه امتحان مسلماً موفقیتش هم بیشتر می شه. مثلاً از دوستانم که 2 یا سه سال پیش ارشد نرم افزار پیام نور شرکت کرده بودند و قبول نشده بودند که جویا شدم دیدم اصلاً نخونده بودند و اظهار می کردند که سخت بود. ولی این معیار درستی برای سنجیدن نیست. اگر کسی خوب بخواند بعد بگوید سطح سوالات سخت بود می شود قضاوت کرد.

----------


## mnasrin

با تشکر از همه ی دوستانی که در این تایپیک فعالیت می کنند. من فراگیر پیام نور را ثبت نام کردم .تازه می خواهم کتاباشو  شروع کنم بخوندن. ولی اینو میدونم که اگر خوب بخونم موفق می شم . خیلی ها هستند می گن ما که قبول نشدیم سخت بود ولی وقتی دقت می کنی می بینی آخه وقتی نگذاشتند برای مطالعه . چه انتظاری می توان داشت که قبول بشند.

----------


## amir.khanlari

مشکلی که امسال امتحان فراگیر داره اینه که ظرفیتش کم شده امتحانش هم نزدیک به امتحان آزاد هستش و کسانی که بخوان هر دو رو شرکت کنن براشون سخت می شه چون مباحثشون هم کاملا با هم متفاوت هست .

----------


## hani bageri

> چون مباحثشون هم کاملا با هم متفاوت هست .


به نظر نمي آد كه خيلي با هم متفاوت باشن! يعني از چه نظر كاملا با هم متفاوتن؟

----------


## amir.khanlari

از این نظر مباحثشون با هم متفاوت هست که چیزایی که برای کنکور ارشد ازاد می خونید خیلی به درد امتحان فراگیر نمی خوره چون مباحث امتحان فراگیر ادامه مباحث پایگاه داده وطراحی اگوریتم کارشناسی است و مباحث سیستم عاملش هم کلا متفاوت هست . اینا چیزایی هست که من از خوندن کتابای هر دو آزمون متوجه شدم  که البته نظر شخصی خودم هست و می تونه با نظر شما متفاوت باشه

----------


## Sal_64

سلام

ظاهرا دانشگاه پیام نور تهران چند وقتی برای دوره های آمادگی فراگیر ثبت نام میکنه
http://reg.tpnu.ac.ir/
و زمان ثبت نام تمدید کرده
وبر طبق گفته خودشون " از  روز *پنج­شنبه مورخ 29/11/88*" آغاز شده
اما ظاهرا برای الگوریتم پیشرفته کلاسی نگذاشتن
اینجا رو ببینید

دوستان کسی اطلاعی در این مورد داره  یا در این دوره ها شرکت کرده
----
کسی از دوستان می تونه یه جزوه مناسب برای الگوریتم پیشرفته معرفی کنه ؟
اگر برای فروش هم دارن لطفا پیام خصوصی بدن

با تشکر

----------


## Sal_64

امتحان کارشناسی ارشد نرم افزار فراگیر پیام نور هم برگزار شد !!

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. امتحان چی جوری بود؟

----------


## Sal_64

> امتحان چی جوری بود؟


ای  :افسرده: 
باید نتیجه اش بیاد ببینیم چی شده

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. این شکلی که شما استفاده کردید اینجوری به ذهن متبادر می کنه که سوال ها سخت بوده یعنی از سطح کتاب بالاتر بوده. راستی شما می دونید نتایجش کی می یاد؟

----------


## Sal_64

> نتایجش کی می یاد؟


ظاهرا قبل از اعلام نتایج کنکور سراسری(اولیه یا قطعی) سال 89

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. من زنگ زدم به واحد فراگیر در سازمان مرکزی پیام نور و گفتند معلوم نیست کی جوابش بیاد. شما از کجا متوجه شدید که قبل از اعلام نتایج کنکور سراسری(اولیه یا قطعی) سال 89 هست؟

----------


## قله بلند

سلام. یه سری به سایت سازمان سنجش بزنید.
لطفاً کدش رو اینجا هم بگذارید که تا من هم بتونم کلیدها رو ببینم. من کد 3 رقمی اش رو ندارم.

----------


## sasansara

من دفترچه سال 88 رو که نگاه میکردم، انگار ترمی 700 تا 800 تومن پول شهریه میشه. یکی از دوستان میگفت که وام میدن واسه پرداخت شهریه.
کسی از این موضوع اطلاعی داره؟

----------


## sasansara

یعنی واقعا کسی در این مورد اطلاع نداره یا پول اصلا مطرح نیست اینجا؟

----------


## kamalyit

چرا امسال زمان ثبت نام فراگير ارشد تغيير كرده؟

----------

